# Swap beer or coffee for a couple of questions for my BA thesis :)



## MaxRB

Hey everyone..
My name is Max,
Currently I am working on my BA thesis about an evaluation of the assignmentphases of long-term expatriation.
Expatriation is very interesting to me and has a great impact on the global market.
I would be more than happy if I could involve experiences of and expert (you) and round up the dry theory with something practical.
You would do me a big favor if you had about an hour of spare time.
If you dont live in Hamburg a conversation of about 30min. via skype will do its job.
Thank you so much for even considering it in advance! 
(coffee or beer is on me


----------



## Lil_M

Is there any particular expat experience you're looking for? I'm an American who's been living in the UK since 2012 (this forum was great help for that!) working as an engineer and now going back to school. Once I finish in September, I want to then move to Germany. I'd be happy to have a Skype chat sometime to explain my experience, with my own benefit of being able to practice my German.


----------



## MaxRB

*Awesome*

Hey Lil, 
Thank you for your reply!
The only criteria is that you have been sent by a company, preferably for more than a year.
If this is the case Im looking forward to have chat with you!


----------



## Lil_M

Ah, I see. Unfortunately that's not the case, then, I chose to come over here to the UK, myself and found a new job here. I do have a friend from the US whose company sent her to Hong Kong for a few years. If that's suitable, want me to see if she'd have a chat with you?


----------



## MaxRB

*Sounds good!*

Yes, that would be aswesome and help me out a lot, a preciate your help!!


----------



## MaxRB

By the way, you are still very welcome to give us a text when you move to germany. Preferably Hamburg


----------



## Lil_M

Tried to send you a PM with my friend's info, but got the error message that your account settings don't allow you to receive messages


----------



## MaxRB

Believe it or not, ive tried to send you my email adress which seems to be a big deal and not they have blocked my PMs to punish me!?!?!
I dont know how to swap details now. this is just rediculous.
Do you have FB? Can "try" to give you my FB details.
Its Max Rabe but try to put Hamburg behind the name, will make it a little easier. Its a B/W pic. So sorry for the effort!


----------



## LesFroggitts

MaxRB said:


> Believe it or not, ive tried to send you my email adress which seems to be a big deal and not they have blocked my PMs to punish me!?!?!
> I dont know how to swap details now. this is just rediculous.
> Do you have FB? Can "try" to give you my FB details.
> Its Max Rabe but try to put Hamburg behind the name, will make it a little easier. Its a B/W pic. So sorry for the effort!


Your facility to send PMs has NOT been turned off to punish you, you simply had not made sufficient posts on the forum to activate it.

The requirement is for a minimum of 5 'good' posts before it is activated, you now have 5 so the system should have activated it for you.

Removal of personal information is in accordance with the forum's rules and applies to all members.


----------

